# Gestor in Xalo (Jalon)



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anybody recommend a Gestor in the Xalo (Jalon) area. Thanks.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Am interested in this too- any suggestions anyone?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I know a good one in Jávea if no-one comes up with one in Jalón /Xalò


----------



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I know a good one in Jávea if no-one comes up with one in Jalón /Xalò


Could you let me have his name. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chris678 said:


> Could you let me have his name. Thanks


Moisés at Asesoria Jávea Vera Cruanyes | Laboral, fiscal mercantil y contable

he speaks English & so do a couple of the others in the office, such as Javi (very good English) & Irene (gets by - but she's the secretary/receptionist) 

say Lynn the Spanish teacher sent you


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Xabia. Are they not more lawyer than gestor?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks Xabia. Are they not more lawyer than gestor?


Moisés is a gestor

he works alongside a lawyer & an accountant all in the same company


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a star sir. Solid recommendations like this are gold dust. Much appreciated


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Is your recommendation still valid Xabia? Looking for the very same myself.

Thanks
Pedro


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Is your recommendation still valid Xabia? Looking for the very same myself.
> 
> Thanks
> Pedro


Yes absolutely - I'm still happily recommending them to anyone who asks


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Perfect - Thanks


----------



## Floobs (Jul 29, 2016)

Ah brill, just what I am looking for


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

To note.. I tried to call today - no reply. Looking at the date, could they be shut for August? No email reply either from last Thursday.


----------

